# WTB - Post War men's Columbia straight bar tank  (red/white if possible)



## MBP (Aug 30, 2013)

*WTB - Post War men's Columbia straight bar"Coffin" tank  (red/white if possible)*

WTB - Post War Men's 26" Columbia straight bar "coffin" tank. 
Original red/white paint if possible, but not necessary.   
Needed for 1949 Columbia deluxe model - with locking springer fork.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MBP (Aug 31, 2013)

ba-da-bump ...


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 31, 2013)

If it's any help these are often called "coffin" tanks because of their resemblance to a coffin. I'm sorry i don't have one though


----------



## spoker (Aug 31, 2013)

are these the bsame as rx5 tanks?


----------



## MBP (Aug 31, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> If it's any help these are often called "coffin" tanks because of their resemblance to a coffin. I'm sorry i don't have one though




Thanks so much for the info!  It is a BIG help. Also, many thanks for helping me out with the other tank question too (in another thread).    The seller refunded my money and appreciated getting the new (and correct) information about his Columbia tank.   

Please keep me in mind if you ever see a coffin tank come up for sale.  I'd love to put this old girl back together again. 

Kind regards, 

MBP


----------



## MBP (Aug 31, 2013)

spoker said:


> are these the bsame as rx5 tanks?




I think they might fit, but it isn't the same style tank that is original to the bike.   MrColumbia was kind enough to tell me that the "coffin" tank is, indeed, the correct style tank.    The RX5 tank would do in the interim though... as long as it is the same color combo.   do you know of one that is available?


----------



## MBP (Sep 6, 2013)

Bada-boom, bada-bing, bada-bump.... Still searching for a coffin tank and hoping one is available somewhere.


----------



## spoker (Sep 7, 2013)

i dont know of anyothers available but if i do ill let you know alot of times tanks can be the hardest part to find,AJ


----------



## MBP (Sep 7, 2013)

spoker said:


> i dont know of anyothers available but if i do ill let you know alot of times tanks can be the hardest part to find,AJ




Thanks AJ!  Yeah... ain't it the truth.  Thanks for keeping an eye out for me!  Really appreciate the extra help!  MBP


----------



## fire_strom (Oct 22, 2013)

Is this a coffin tank?


----------

